# General > Business >  Offenders Pay Back Highland Communities By Clearing Snow

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Offenders Pay Back Highland Communities By Clearing Snow*

Over the recent week of wintry weather, Community Service Teams have been clearing roads and paths across the Highlands to aid more vulnerable members of the community.   More than 60 offenders have been working with The Highland Council Social Work staff to clear snow and grit paths and roads.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

